# DeadTed's Pirate Wharf



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

The flats I mentioned above will be painted as best I can to look like a real building, but obviously, when TOT's walk up, things become much too two dimensional. To combat that, I will add a few elements to help bring depth to the facade - some 1/2inch foam around the windows to look like wood frames, an actual lantern at the entry way sticking out from the wall, etc. Using flats is probably the best method, for me, because afterward, the storage is super easy - five flats at just about 5inches thick each means I only need a little over 2 feet of storage (by 4 feet high and 8 feet long of course). So, any elements I put on the facade (lanterns, etc) need to either be minimal thickness or completely detachable - I could use help with this!!

Some props I've started so far:

Crates. Crates are going to be my bread and butter of quarantining off pathways while still being a great fitting prop. I took regular cardboard boxes (some stitched together to be longer), cut out some 1/2 inch foam into 3 inch wide panels, and hot glued them to the cardboard for a 3-D crate (also taken from SoCalHalloween).

The start of the boxes. I used a wood carving tool and a thin tip to create grooves, aging, chips, and depressions in the foam. (_Note:_ The bottom left box looks disproportional because it was a 'test box' where I used 4" 'panels.' They didn't look right so every crate thereafter was used with 3"). The foam was bought at Lowes in a package of 6 sheets (13"x48"x1/2) - I couldn't get a large sheet of the DOW blue foam home that day).









A little closer look at the detail.









I have since started painting them, but do not have photos. I will take some tomorrow.

My next project was the ever popular growing flicker PVC candles. I first saw these from jimmyzdc's post here. Excellent work and a great inspiration!

I however, am cheap and lazy. I didn't want to buy a can of Great Stuff (I know, only $6, but hey, every bit counts), and I didn't have a drill bit that size. I ALSO haven't seen anyone cut their PVC candles at an angle. I can never get candles to burn without having higher sides than others, so I cut my PVC at a few different angles (15, 30, 45, 10 degrees, etc) - shown here:











In order to keep the flicker light from falling through, I just took my glue gun and shoved it in the PVC pipe. I twisted the pipe around as I let the glue come out which created a small, but efficient ring that acts as a shelf - shown here:









The flicker lights sat in perfectly and were sunk down enough to not be seen (the shell of the light that is). From there I followed the same steps - superglue to make wax.

Here are the candles with the finished 'wax' and the lights inside them. This was before they were painted (all painted white now):









I did experiment with different color spraypaint - beige and silver. Neither looked good!

I'm not entirely sure where these candles will go, but I'd like to make a sort of 'center piece' for a table that will be up on the porch. Wax dripping all over the place - that sort of thing.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey that's gonna be great.. I love the candles I think I may have to do some of those..


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

DT....your ideas are always great.....I also like this one of keeping everything in one thread, just think how neat it would be if each of us had a thread like this we put everything in until finish. Then ya could actually see a haunt from start to finish & if someone was looking how to make something, instead of it getting lost in a thread, ya could find everything in the thread from that person. Great idea!!

m.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, love the crates and the candles...Plus what a great setup your house layout makes...I'm jealous.

We'll be watching for more!


----------



## tkstrawn64 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am very impressed! It all looks really good! I want to come by and peek...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice. My theme is very similar to yours. I'm busy making crates also. I'm also using barlap bags and wine barrels to "beef" up my display.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks folks.

I've decided to go ahead and try to do as much as I can with a treasure chest today. I'm super impressed with the black pirate's treasure chest and want to fashion mine similar (though will probably much more 'rough' looking... not necessarily on purpose ) So, just got back from Lowe's and I'm already wasting too much time on this forum (I just can't seem to step away!).



tkstrawn64 said:


> I am very impressed! It all looks really good! I want to come by and peek...


Totally!! I'm going to do everything on Friday (Halloween day). Not only do I not trust leaving such a set-up up all night, but it takes up a weird spot that would just be awkward for moving thing around. So.... if you swing by that Friday evening, please do! I forget that we live in the same quaint town!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! that's coming together quite nicely....I really like how you made the crates and glowing pvc candles.....
I can't wait to see how your pirate chest comes out!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Those crates are fantastic! Brilliant idea.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

gromit05 said:


> Wow! that's coming together quite nicely....I really like how you made the crates and glowing pvc candles.....
> I can't wait to see how your pirate chest comes out!


Thank you so much.
I just bought the wood this afternoon and have it almost done. The forum is saying I last logged on at 1:15 and it's 4:20 right now. I was working on it 90% of that time. All but the lid, which will probably take up most of my effort.




pandora said:


> Those crates are fantastic! Brilliant idea.


Thank you! Just note that I'm crediting SoCalHalloween for _their_ brilliant work. I meant to take a picture of one of the complete crates, but I've got a little kid to pick up from school.

Another note about the crates: If you ever decide to do this project, remove any packaging tape before you paint. It's fine to leave it on when hot-gluing the foam to the cardboard, but the paint will either not stick or come out a different color (You can get around that with more layers of paint, but why waste the effort).

Those crates are really a cheap, easy prop. Boxes were free (I got mine from another wonderful Florida haunter along with the gray paint I used on the them) and the foam was $6 (that enabled me to make 4 crates with another sheet left over -- so about 5-8 crates depending on your sizes). ALSO, (see, long winded) I only used the foam on 3 sides. The TOT's won't be able to see the back anyway, so no need to waste - this really saves some time, effort, and money.

Thanks again everyone. I don't think I can explain how anxious I am - both to see the final product and to see if I can finish the final product!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree this is a great way to showcase your haunt, and your props so far a re amazing, and you got them done so quickly....

I'm waiting with bated breath to see the finished product. Excellent work, DT!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Cant wait to see this up and running.
Great job so far


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Great work so far! That is a very cool driveway for a haunt. Keep bringing them pics!

Victor


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Ted,

I wanted to pass on that Tractor Supply company has their cast iron bell for less than $12. I bought it for $25 when it was half off, so it is a good deal. It would be perfect for your wharf scene. They also have a fountain that looks like a well pump for $48. I was thinking about getting it. It was $199. Plus they have free shipping with a $75.

Worth a look.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Ted,
> 
> I wanted to pass on that Tractor Supply company has their cast iron bell for less than $12. I bought it for $25 when it was half off, so it is a good deal. It would be perfect for your wharf scene. They also have a fountain that looks like a well pump for $48. I was thinking about getting it. It was $199. Plus they have free shipping with a $75.
> 
> Worth a look.


NO WAY! I really wanted a bell. Plant City has like, 30 antique shops and they have quite a few, but all too expensive. I have a TS store about 2 miles away from me! Thanks a bunch. I have a tough time spending more than $25 for any one single item for Halloween (though 'wood' altogether costs me more than that), so I don't think I'll be doing the pump.

I know several folks joke about, "Budget? What's a budget?", but for me, her name is Becky  and this budget fights back.

Thanks for bumping the thread too, I've got an update today.

PS - Pumpkinprincess, how's you set-up going so far? I've been keeping an eye out for your posts.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Quick update. I've been working on my treasure chest the past two days. I ran into a little snafu when I created the lid - I didn't plan it well and then one bad cut and I had to junk it. So, I reloaded on wood today and started over. Will work on and finish the lid tonight, stain tomorrow, and add final stuff to it the beginning of next week.

Here's the 'box' part of it. It's a piece of 1x4 cut to about 19 inches long, stacked up 3 times (so about 13 inches or so with the plywood base). I used 1x2's to secure them together. Nothing fancy. Just a box.




























This treasure chest is going to look old, worn, and beat up. Like it's fallen into the ocean a hundred times and buried just as much. To do that, I'll stain it, then distress it. I was really wanting some aluminum for the corners/edging - as if that was what was binding it together (instead of the 'hinge' look). But, alas, that's too much work to cut, so I'm using a few 3/4 pieces of wood and painting to look like patina metal (oxidized metal).

The handles are, however, actual metal that I did the patina look to. Shown here:









To add to the 'ruggedness' of the chest, I added some cloth to the handles. Old costume shorts, ripped into strips and dipped into water-down brown paint. Dried, wrapped around and hot-glued to secure. Shown here:









I just noticed in the picture you can't tell, but there's some brown 'blotchy' spots on the cloth that I'll be enhancing when I'm finished.

The hinges in the back that lift the lid are also that patina look. One problem I'm having is finding leather. I want a leather strap to close it, instead of a just a metal lock or something. But I cannot find leather anywhere. Micheals and Johanns have leather, but only in the squares. I need a 1 or 2 inch wide strap that's a couple feet long. No luck so I'm going to dismantle a belt and see how that works. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm very impressed with your treasure chest. I went the easy way out and just bought a few. My project list keeps growing, thanks to the forum. 

I really like my bell. My plan is to have a pirate skeleton "ringing" the bell, timed to my lighting program. We will see. It might draw too much attention for the TOTers, so I might just leave it for them to ring.

I'm going to post some pictures if I ever get totally done with a project. Many things can just wait until I set them up in the yard. They are easier to store that way.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

wow thats really awesome. I can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

looks great so far! Thanks for the props on my treasure chest. The problem is filling it with pirate treasure. I wished I had made a smaller one. Starting the pirate ship this weekend. Was thinking about your cardboard boxes. I like the idea, but with the rain I don't think it would stand up in my yard.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

the black pirate said:


> looks great so far! Thanks for the props on my treasure chest. The problem is filling it with pirate treasure. I wished I had made a smaller one. Starting the pirate ship this weekend. Was thinking about your cardboard boxes. I like the idea, but with the rain I don't think it would stand up in my yard.


It's rained every day for 9 weeks here! Ridiculous - I hope it lets up for the big day. To avoid ruining them, I'm just not going to put them out until that night. Even just the moisture in the air is bad enough for me to keep them inside until then.

As far as the chest goes, I really liked the simplicity of your design on the box. I changed the lid a bit. Mines smaller than yours, BUT still pretty deep. I'm going to either 1) put a 'shelf' inside the chest - like 3 or 4 inches from the top, then cover with goodies, or 2)just fill the chest with some type of 'filler' cardboard, paper bags, etc. That way I don't have to worry about filling 280 sq in of space.

I'm filling my treasure chest with candy, as well. When the TOT's come up to the table with the pirates sitting there, this well be the table's centerpiece and where the pirate will pull the candy from.m And I usually buy too much candy, so I'll have a lot to fill with.

I've also scrapped the pirate ship for this year. Entirely too much money and time for me with all the other plans. Maybe a next year project. How are you building your ship? How big? What materials? POST PICS!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Photo update!

Finished painting the crates today.  They'll look much better at night time, which is the point. The goal was to have a lot of contrast - so really dark crevices and corners and light flat surfaces. I set up some warm yellow/orange light next to the first one I painted when it was dark out and it looked great - weak spots were hidden well. Two colors: base coat of black, gray dry brush over top.




























Candles are also painted.









And the pirate chest construction is complete! I'm very happy with it so far! I have to paint it, but I'm nervous. I have no idea what color I want it and how I should go about doing it. I was going to stain it, but didn't like the stain on the test wood. I'm thinking a 'warn' red-ish. Like if it were originally painted red then went through countless beatings. Don't know.  The lid are those thing slats AND the first 1x2 (the top is a 1x2 square frame, two half ovals for the sides, and 3/4 slats nailed across).



















Thanks.

PS - that room is being remodeled, mind our dust.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I am going to borrow your crate project for my yard haunt this year.They really turned out amazing.Here in the desert,I dont have that much rain to contend with,so they should be ok for the month.Now I just have to fit this into my already plate full of things to do......


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I am going to borrow your crate project for my yard haunt this year.They really turned out amazing.Here in the desert,I dont have that much rain to contend with,so they should be ok for the month.Now I just have to fit this into my already plate full of things to do......


I wish I could keep track of how long these projects take. With a 2 year old, it's tough because of how much I stop. The crates took one evening watching the Olympics to cut and glue the foam to the boxes (4). I used a wood burning tool to make the grain, knicks, and cuts - about 25 minutes for all of them. And the painting took me about 20 minutes for all of theme.

All-in-all, I'd say about 2 hours for the entire 4 crates with most of that time measuring, cutting and gluing the foam.

Good luck and share you work!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Update! The treasure chest is complete. I say that hesitantly because nothing is ever complete. I'll poke and prod at it with a paintbrush in my free time, but I'm happy with it right now and would put it on display tonight.

So here she is.

Painting process: I painted everything - inside and out - black. After that dried, I layered on a coat of brown rather, haphazardly... I suppose? Almost like dry brushing where you let the dark bottom layer show through in cracks and such, but it was more than dry-brushing.
After that layer came a mix of brown and gray, with the ratio favoring gray. Once that was complete I dry-brushed, and I mean _dry]/i\-brushed black along the edges and corners. This took a while. And that stabbing motion was drivin' me nuts!
I dry-brushed the black a bit away from most of the edges because I knew I still had to attach the metal braces. The look was supposed to be weather and warn wood.
__


















Once I was happy with the color, I tacked some wood molding (it's in the ceiling molding section, except this molding was a 1 1/2" by 1/4" rectangle - no beveled edges, etc). I bought a patina kit at Michael's with my coupon. In the end it wasn't worth it. I don't really know what I was thinking, but it only cost me a couple dollars. I could have just used/bought some paint of the same color - the kit didn't include anything worthwhile. So, I applied the patina stuff to all the 'metal braces' (wood molding), lock mechanism, and hinges.
Of course, everything cut to length. I used a bit of wood glue and tacked the strips to the chest with furniture tacks (in this case, bronze. However, I'm going to end up touching up the tacks by using the patina on them, then 'muting' ALL the patina areas so they don't looks so bright and new).




























These edges were all touched up to look like they blend into the next strip.







_


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

And the final product.

No flash; natural light.









Flash.









And the back. The hinges will also be touched up to cover the screws and make sure it all 'fits'.










Again, there are little details I just can't let go - like adding dry-brushed black around the handles and hinges, dumbing down the bronze tacks, oh, and adding a chain or something to the inside so the lid doesn't fall back.

Once I get the receipts tomorrow, I'll edit this post with the final amount it cost me. I hate giving how long it took me because I know others can do a great job in half the time - I'm slow, picky, and take lots of breaks. From start to finish it was... 6 days I think, with no one step taking longer than the rest.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I am _MOST_ impressed. There is *NO* way I would have ever thought those crates were cardboard if I hadn't seen it myself.

And the treasure chest is WONDERFUL!!!

Excellent work, DT!! Now have lots of fun with them!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I must echo the sentiments of MHooch.Amazing job on the chest.
My patience for such detail is slim.....
Thanks for the many pics.Its always fun to watch the progress of everyones haunts.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I LOVE the copper accents on the treasure chest! Awesome work!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

DeadTed, your work is outstanding and convincing!

Those crates are amazing! I sure hope no one thinks they're as strong as they look, and has a seat on them or something - will be a nasty surprise for all involved...

True artistry on all your work - your haunt will be a wonderful treat for everyone!


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, you made some really cool props there!, i think im going to take your idea of posting everything on one thread.

Please keep us updated


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll be starting the wharf facade next week. The painting is going to take me a long time because I'm all by me onesie... savvy?

Right now, I'm heading up to the attic to start digging through all my Halloween stuff. I made a huge score last year a week after Halloween and I have no clue what's up there.

Next projects:
Sign post
Pylons
Barrels
Stocks
Wooden 'crane'

Things I'd love to do, but won't:
Cannon
Finish my tombstone


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

Your pirate chest is awesome! I like the metal detail around the edges. I think I will distress mine. I was hoping by leaving it out in the sun it would fade the stain, but no such like.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I did a quick add up of cost and dimensions. Here's the specifications for the pirate chest:

Width = 20"
Depth = 14 1/8"
Height = 17"
Depth of base (how high it could be filled up with loot) = 10 1/2"
*
Cost = $50*

Most of the cost came from the slats that make up the lid and the 'metal' strips.  A 10' section of those (1 1/2 x 1/4 pine latt) is $6.20 and I bought 2 of the 10' sections and two 8' sections ($5) -- they were $.62 a foot. I'm sure there's a _much_ cheaper alternative.

To give you a comparison, the base alone, not including the 'metal' strips (so basically just a box with no lid) cost me $5.50 total.

These numbers do NOT include wood screws (12), finishing nails, or wood glue. However, they do include the bronze upholstery tacks ($.97 for a box of 25 - 4 boxes). It also doesn't include the plywood base (small piece I had around) OR the paint (again, just stuff I have around -- didn't use a lot of paint.

It does include the hinges, handles, and lock.

I think this project could be done for half the cost and still come out equal or better. Next Halloween I will be making one or two and selling them. They're strong enough to actually support holding 'stuff'. It's probably... 15-25lbs. It's not flimsy.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Update:

I've built my facade structure. It's assembled and primed. Today I set it up outside on my driveway to build the supports - measuring everything out and making sure it will stand. It spans my driveway and that patch of grass on the side, so there a few uneven surfaces. There's also spot in my driveway which a tree root pushed up. So there's a lump right where I'm putting the flats. That took some work to level everything out.

I'm taking a quick break from the heat and mosquitoes, then I'm heading back out to draw the 'buildings' on the wood while it's set up. This is also a two person job. I built 5 flats in about 2 hours - easily 30 minutes with two people. Setting up outside is also very hard by myself - even the slightest breeze is causing safety issues - it's all slowing me down.

With two or more people, this facade can be cut, constructed, primed, set-up, and outlined (pencil and marker) in 2-6 hours.

Just a note: I'm building what is, apparently, called "Hollywood Flats". 1x4's framed on edge with a piece of plywood attached on top like a shadow box. Normally, a wood called, luan is used. It's very light weight and smooth - ideal for painting without showing wood grain. It's also $13. I opted not to get the cheap, thick plywood either - the 1/2in thick stuff that's $6-7. That's entirely too heavy. Instead I went with the cheapest thing they had... I forget the exact name but it's a thin plywood that costs $5. It's lighter than the other plywood, but a bit heavier than luan. It chips and breaks easily, but if your careful, shouldn't have any problems. It's got lots of wood pressed together and if you don't prime it (I suggest two coats) it will show through. This is, however, a cheap alternative, especially being used at night.

Thanks again.

EDIT: PHOTOS ADDED

Front few. 1 flat against the wall, a four foot gap that will have an archway connecting to the three flats. If you look close enough you can see some of my sketches (red/gray pencil). I'll probably end up painting these myself so I wasn't too concerned with accuracy. It will, however, be very similar to my original sketch posted earlier. PS - Can you spot which flats had 2 coats of primer and which had only 1?









This will be the entry way that the tot's walk through and the area that they will get their candy. Cat included.










This is just showing how the first flat wedges up against my awning. I'll keep it from falling by cutting a hole in the flat and zip-tieing it to the awning or something of the sort.









This shows the back of the three flats. I was going to add a fourth, but changed my mind. It isn't necessary and I can use it somewhere else. These are secured by the frames being screwed to each other, to the 2x6's under them, and to the 90 degree frames. They're pretty sturdy. Notice the 'lump' in the concrete caused by roots?









Again just showing the backside of the facade. It will be dark and most of this will be covered with creepy cloth or black sheets - something like that - so the framework isn't noticed.









This is the first support for the set of three flats. This one is my biggest concern because it's right there when you walk through the opening and I don't want anyone tripping on it. I'm going to add something to block anyone from turning left. The 'blacksmith' will be visible working in his shop, but no one will be able to physically walk over to him - that should help avoid anyone getting caught in the framework.









And as I said before, the flats run from the driveway, over a 'hump' in the concrete and to the grass which is significantly lower than the driveway. Extra 2x6's (what I had around) are used.


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pirate/Treasure Chests for the cheap & uncrafty*

Treasure chest looks great!

An alternative for those of us who don't have the time (or the craftsmanship!) to do this - Garage sales & places like Ross are your friend!

Last year, I scored a "decorative" treasure chest on sale:
 DMTNT's Album: Halloween 2007 - Treasure Chest 
and as you can see from the pic, it worked just fine - esp after filling it! (And yes, we used a false bottom so we wouldn't have to fill the whole thing!)

It has spent the last year in our sons' room, filled with swords, pistols, and the rest of their pirate loot. So it looks a little more battered, but even better!

Hubby scored a few smaller ones at garage sales over the last year, and we'll be using those for candy, and whatever else I come up with


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks ManicMom!

I knew I could spend the time searching for a good deal, but I wanted to make this my project this year - as mentioned, could have been made cheaper.


*Bump -- added photos of facade construction....*


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

DeadTed - the facades are looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product! Too bad we're on opposite coasts - would luv to swing by on Halloween


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

ManicMom said:


> DeadTed - the facades are looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product! Too bad we're on opposite coasts - would luv to swing by on Halloween


Well send some good vibes this way. We don't normally get a spectacular turn out. I may do a bit of advertising in the neighborhood this year. The only thing is, it's not a 'haunted house' so I don't want all these folks to come by only to say, "Oh... this is it?"


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking good, Ted. I wish I could do something that detailed. The winds here would destroy that in one night. I'm having to lower the profile of my ship's bow because of it.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ted, are you going to paint the backside of your facade to weather proof it?
We made the mistake of using particle board on a couple of things without completely protecting it and it just either warped horribly or crumbled eventually. 

LOVING this thread! I did pirates the last two years and really enjoy your atmosphere!

See ya Saturday!
Val


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Looking good, Ted. I wish I could do something that detailed. The winds here would destroy that in one night. I'm having to lower the profile of my ship's bow because of it.


Pumpkin Princess - I hear ya about the winds! When we put up a larger mast & sail last year, we quickly realized just 1 or 2 small "cannonball holes" wouldn't cut it!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> Well send some good vibes this way. We don't normally get a spectacular turn out. I may do a bit of advertising in the neighborhood this year. The only thing is, it's not a 'haunted house' so I don't want all these folks to come by only to say, "Oh... this is it?"


We definitely got more TOTs last year, after word spread about our display. We were prepared, but some of our neighbors ran out of candy & had to make last minute store runs or turn off their lights! We intentionally didn't notify the local paper - a bit worried that it would just get TOO crazy. Who knows this year? 

Our display is not a true "haunted house" either. And we don't go for the gory, freak-you-out kind of scare. But people really enjoyed the display - esp when you've got the lighting & music from POTC going! We had so many people - young & old - who said they love the Disney POTC ride, and this made them feel like they were there...makes all the work worthwhile!

Sending good vibes (and some dry/calm weather!) to you folks out in FL!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Ted, are you going to paint the backside of your facade to weather proof it?
> We made the mistake of using particle board on a couple of things without completely protecting it and it just either warped horribly or crumbled eventually.
> 
> LOVING this thread! I did pirates the last two years and really enjoy your atmosphere!
> ...


You know, I'm not sure about covering the entire thing or not. It will only be up for one night, _but _it _will _be stored outside (wrapped in tarp, raised off the ground)... I'm leaning more and more toward coating it in something. Maybe a sealer or something? I don't know. It's got to be inexpensive. I'm sure before I pack it away for the year I'll end up doing something to weatherproof it.


Thanks everyone else for the comments.

My wife ended up taking over the computer all day and night so I got bored and made some stocks. I used only things I found around my garage. It took me about an hour. I have pictures, but I'm going to sleep so I'll post tomorrow (going to paint it tomorrow as well so I'll probably wait until after that).


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Update:

My wife spent over 9 hours yesterday going over budget... that's never a good sign. In the end we figured out we're... what's the word.... broke.

Really though, after yesterday Halloween is taking a major hit for me. It's okay because I realize there are much more important things... like eating.

I'm not totally halting production here, but it just means I have to be a bit more money-conscious. With that in mind I made a set of stocks from nothing. Of course at some point I bought this stuff, but it's completely made from scraps in my garage.

Here's construction. Painting starts and ends today.

This is the frame. It's two cardboard tubes (3") for posts, a piece of 1x2, a piece of 1/4x2, some screws, and scrap foam. Hot glue to attach the foam.









I cut a small piece out from the tube and placed the 1x2 inside; secured with 2" screws and some nails so it doesn't wiggle. this is where the foam will rest. _Note: There are several screws sticking straight up from this crossbeam. After adding hot glue to the board and these screws, the foam was slid over them to help with stability._









I had to trim the corners of the wood so it fit a little more flush.









To the bottom: I cut a small piece of 2x2 to fit right into the tube snuggly, then secured it with screws (you can't see it because it's flush with the tube). Then I took a piece of 1x6 that was _just_ enough length and screwed that into the small pieces in the tube. That's the base.









I had just the right amount of foam to have a large rectangle (I believe 27" across). I cut out holes (gallon paint can to measure the neck hole and a pint can for the wrists), then cut right across the middle.









In order to secure both foam pieces together, but still allow the top part to be moved up (to fit someone/thing inside) I drilled holes in the ends of the foam. I hot glued a piece of 6" dowel (1/4 diameter) into the holes in ONLY the bottom foam piece. The top foam pieces stays nice and sturdy by sliding it over the dowels (also holes in that one).
I guess I didn't get a picture of the dowels. Anyway, I'll paint it in a few minutes.

PS- I added 'scratches' and grain into the cardboard and used a wood-burning tool on the foam just like I did for the crates.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*DeadTed* it's going to be amazing - keep us updated!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh No!! Another great idea that I would luv to fit into our display! 

I have to stay off the forums, otherwise I'll have loads of ideas but nothing actually completed!

It's looking good....


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

that looks awesome keep up the good work


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Looking great! Sorry about the budget woes....seems to be a common problem these days. I suspect though that no one looking at your haunt will think you scrimped on anything! Thanks for sharing all those photos, it sure helps with the descriptions.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Today I started an old timey crane for my wharf.

Didn't spend any money on it, thank goodness.

I used 3 inch cardboard tubes (3ft long). I secured three of them together for the main pole. This is more difficult than I thought. I put a piece of wood inside the tubes and screwed them through the tube (wood kept splitting). Then duct taped the seam. Lastly I took a scrap piece of plywood and screwed that into the wood inside the tube to secure the two ends together. More duct tape.









THEN, I took some rope and tied it around for extra security and to make sure it didn't wiggle too much.









This consists of three pieces and ends up looking kinda like an odd-shaped number four - 4 - with the angled beam extending out.









Then I painted everything brown with a light dry-brush of gray. Lastly for the paint, I dry-brushed black around the parts that will be covered with rope -- there's some rope for security and then I'll be wrapping 'decorative' rope around all the joints.


















This is the rope I'll be decorating it with for the final touch. It will get a little wash of brown paint later. I only had a little bit so I'll need to get much more to get all the joints and add some to this one in the photo.


















It's pretty flimsy. I used four cinder blocks to keep it in place, which I'll probably end up using on Halloween.









This is the entire structure (just the shape of it - not painted or roped). I'll be hanging a rope from the end that will have a net with crates inside of it.










It's a lot thinner than I want, but it's what I have around and that'll do. Here's the inspiration photo taken from a miniature golf course. This cost me $0 so far. I'll use some larger rope to beef it up.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Ted,
The crane looks grest so far.I had an idea for making it stand on its own.Do you have any large "tree stakes".(usually a wooden round pole ,pointed on one end) Pound that into the ground and slip the "crane" over it. Providing of course,its still hollow inside.....
Just a thought.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a good thought and one I've considered. Like I said, I'm a bit unhappy with how skinny and 'weak' it is, especially at the base, so if I could dress up the blocks, I think I can achieve to goals - support structure and beefiness at the base. Not sure yet.

Thank you, though.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking good, you could always put a skellie up in the net if the crates are too heavy.

Not to suggest another project, but the bone cages from Disney are cool. That would be neat on your crane. They have on at the Pirate's Lair at Disneyland. A smaller version, of course.


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Love the bone cage! (Tom Sawyer Island has always been a fave of mine, but even more so now with the Pirate touches!) Wish I had time to pull something like that together...

DeadTed - the crane is looking good! It will add a great touch to your display!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

I finally decided to check out this thread and well, I am sorry I didn't do so sooner. All I can say is... WOW, WOW, WOW!!!


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow!! This is my first time looking at the post... and I love your ideas!! The candles look so neat, I am going to make me some too!! Great job on everything!! The chest is amazing... I so cannot wait to see the finished set-up!!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks again. I painted the rest of the crane today and added most of the rope. This prop will be better at night 

I also painted my stocks today. I really want to add more detail to all my props... I guess like spider webs and such, but I'm just not impressed with the bag of spiderweb stuff... I can never get it to look right and I don't like that's completely white - can you dip that stuff in paint and string it across things? Anyone ever tried different techniques with it?

Also, after seeing Skull-and-Bones post in the props section today, it inspired me to keep practicing my computer artwork. This is actually the first creation completely on the computer without the aid of a picture (meaning no photo manipulation). I use a cheap drawing pad. I hope to draw all my props I've made and ones I want to.

I think the larger version is better, but I'm trying to size it down for the forum. This is what I essentially hope/hoped to get with my prop.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just posting some more of my artsy stuff (instead of a new thread). I painted my stocks yesterday - no photos yet.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's been almost a week without an update. What are you up to?


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Ted,
> The crane looks grest so far.I had an idea for making it stand on its own.Do you have any large "tree stakes".(usually a wooden round pole ,pointed on one end) Pound that into the ground and slip the "crane" over it. Providing of course,its still hollow inside.....
> Just a thought.


 
Wyatt Furr - Good idea! 

I have been using rebar or plant stakes with a foam "pool noodle" over the top, surrounding them to help support my masts - along with a bit of rope.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Been doing lots!

I've done a few new things and painted some in-progress - I just don't have the pics. And what's a good update without photos!

Also, this week is costuming - so it's tough to update since I haven't found what I'm looking for yet and even when I do - who wants to see a picture of hat?! HOWEVER, I am on a serious quest to find out if I can transform myself into a peg-leg pirate. That's my big journey - and if it works, should be quite awesome.

Since my last update:
I've painted the stocks - though I'm unhappy with them right now. Just black and gray, so I have to check it out in the proper lighting - as long as the contrast is there, I'll be fine.

The crane has gotten all it's rope wrapped around, minus the actual cargo net that will hold... whatever. Big Lots has a roll of jute that has nice, big holes and I think that'll work, but it's $14 and that's a bit pricey.

I bought 4 Quik-Crete concrete forming tubes and cut them in half (though not exact), and painted them. These will be my pylons that will basically be my fence for the yard and driveway (to hopefully keep those tot's out of my graveyard). They've also been topped off with some weed mat to cover the tops (and make it look like they were pounded into the ground). I have some 2 inch and 1 1/2 inch rope that another awesome haunter, here in Florida, gave me for free. I'm using zip-ties (which are threaded through the tubes through tiny holes) to hold the rope on... smaller decorative rope will also be wrapped around each pylon.

Yesterday I got the piece of wood that will be my... directional? sign... I don't know what to call it, but it'll be on the corner of the front yard and say "Cuba 180 miles", "Galley Ahead", etc, etc. I think it'll look neat when I'm done... 

That's really about it so far. I'm actually quite surprised on how many projects I'm completing. I didn't expect to get as far as I have this early.


I see my link is also broken from the crane I drew. This is something that's letting me practice and keep busy at night - drawing. I have a few more almost done. Thanks again and I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

DMTNT said:


> Wyatt Furr - Good idea!
> 
> I have been using rebar or plant stakes with a foam "pool noodle" over the top, surrounding them to help support my masts - along with a bit of rope.


Good idea about the noodle.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Need some help. I'm looking for a name for my haunt.*

It's a wharf where pirates congregate - taverns, blacksmiths, etc, etc. I just call it the "Pirate Wharf" to call it something, but I'm looking for something a bit more... believable. So... HELP.

Anything with wharf, port, village, etc, etc. That sort of thing. Thanks


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My haunt is called _Dead Man's Point_. I got it from a Spooky Town piece. I'm the corner house, so it works.

Real Places-

Port Royal
Tortuga
New Providence
Cape Fear
Charles Town



Pirate Places-

Shipwreck Cove
Bucanneer Bay
Parlay Pier
Isla de muertos
Isla de Muerta
Black Sam's Spit (place they left Jack in the POC movies)
Deadlights Dive
Blackjack Bay
Cutthroat Cay
Plunder Point


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

GREAT list Pumpkinprincess!!! Looks like the only one you missed is one of Jimmy Buffett's favorite places......

The Port of Indecision


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I definitely want to lean towards a Spanish name. Florida was heavily influenced by the Spaniards... and founded by... and inhabited... etc.

Pumpkinprincess, thanks for the suggestions... I want to steer clear of POTC ports of call and probably anything with "Buccaneer" in it - I'm a big Tampa Bay Bucs fan and I see too much of that already 

I'm also having trouble translating some of the names I want since several online sources are giving me different Spanish words for the same English words. Here are some I'd like to see in Spanish -- anyone fluent here?

Sailors End
Port of Sorrows

And these words in Spanish as well:
Wharf
Landing
Village
Quay
Dock
Pier

I'm not sure the combo of words I want, since sometimes they sound pretty sweet in Spanish and sometimes not.

Some other names on the list:

The Sirens Wharf
Cat O' Nine Landing
The Brethren's Jetty
Deadlights Dock
Jack Ketch Jetty
KeelHaul Landing
Dead Man's Rest


I'd like to go in a direction of mystery, sorrow, eeriness, etc. Imagine you were sailing in 1650, it's dusk, but you can't tell because the fog is too heavy. You see the orange glow of a lantern ahead. The bell on a bouy rings. The water is calm. You pull your small scoop closer and throw a line to a pylon holding up some rickety dock. You hop out... walk down the pier, pass by weather, old, crusted over shipping gear and damaged crates. As you get closer to dry land, the outline of a few structures comes into view. Small torches line either side of a stone archway. The peak of the arch gives the name of the this place - carved into the stone, weathered, chipped, and almost worn away completely. It says... ?

That's kinda what I'm going for.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

*September 19 = Talk Like A Pirate Day*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Ted,
go to Spanish to English Dictionary | Translation | Translator. You can translate english for spanish there.
You'll have to play around with the tense and verbage a bit.

examples:

Sailor's End.....Extremo Marinero

Port of Sorrows....Pesar Del Porto

The Sirens Wharf-----El Sirena Embarcadero

The are REALLY poor translations ,since I took Spanish in High School 100 years ago.....
but, you can get a good idea at least. And unless your TOT's are fluent in the language, I do'nt think they will argue......


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Wyatt... that is, in fact, the site that I was going to, but they gave me a few different translations (Babel Fish, etc). The thing is, my TOT's DO speak spanish. This town has an abundance of Hispanic folks. I wouldn't be surprised if I had someone come up to me and tell me "Sir, you sign makes no sense."

So, I want to make sure I don't look like a total tool. I have several Spanish-speaking friends, so I guess I can ask them. It's more of what word comes first, because I know during the translation in writing, the words get switch around... Anyway, it's no biggie - I was painting my sign post prop and wanted to come up with something.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I believe in the case of "Port of something" it's usually something like:

Porta De Pollo
(Port of Chicken lol)


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

ha... See... again with the order of words. I wish I were fluent in another language.

I also thought Port was Puerto - like Puerto Rico.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

lmao whoops! It is!! 

Puerto De Pollo (I think)

I really shouldn't try to speak in Spanish when I'm on the phone at work lol!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

BRILLIANT!! What absolute artistry, DeadTed. Wish I had the courage to tackle a job this size. I"ll be doing a pirate shipwreck this year, but a whole wharf to go with it would be perfect

Thanks so much for posting your vision and your project!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks bringjoy.

I'm in need of a good update, but I don't have the pics uploaded to support it - and as we all know, a thread is pretty much worthless without pics.

I'm worried about getting all the detail stuff done. I'm usually the other way around - never tackle the big stuff, but always the little. Other way around right now. We'll see -- I'm excited and anxious to get it going, though I won't be setting up the majority until Oct 30th!

Do you have photos of your progress/shipwreck bringjoy? That was one project I originally planned to do but scrapped very early on.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the updates, DT. Excellent work, I'm looking forward to seeing the final product. Budget is a concern here this year, as well. Oh well, it stretches our creative muscles


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

MHooch -- Haha, budget is always a concern for me too since mine is always under $100! But i enjoy the creative challenge 

DeadTed -- I must say that when I see pix of truly awe-inspiring work like yours and many others on this forum, I am intimidated beyond words to post my own lil pix. As of yet, I haven't taken any pix but I guess I'm gonna have to next time i fire up the workshop. I live in a tiny house with a tiny yard and all my set pieces are stored, dismantled, next to the garage. And since they are all solid wood, I need someone to help me move them before I can work!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

bringjoy,

I'm really anxious to see your stuff. I love authenticity in creation - especially Halloween related. The fact that you've made so much from real wood is awesome and probably what I'm most excited to see.

It's funny hearing people say how intimidated they are, or how "awe-inspiring" my stuff is, because I sit here at home like most of you, I'm sure, and think the same thing about others.

If it makes you feel any better, I am trying to start a career in art


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL -- DeadTed, lower your expectations my friend -- the reason my wreck is made from wood is because i can't afford foam=) I find the most awesome palletting at a granite/tile shop around the corner from my home. It is not your typical cheap 4x4 palletting, but full crates and thick solid sheets of "planking", some over 9' long. Nonetheless, it will be imagination, paint and lighting that make it look like a pirate wreck in my tiny front yard. Giving these flat hard lines some of the roundness of a real ship will be the biggest challenge. AFter seeing all the lovely ships on the forum, I may break down and stretch and distress some canvas dropclothes around the front frame to achieve some roundness, but time is running short.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Update... with photos! w00t!

First up, my sign post. This will be going on the front of my yard/corner of the grass right at the driveway.

Comments: I'm not too happy with what I did with the actual signage - I just painted on some locations and mileage (close to actual, btw) with some leftover paint. I would rather have etched, burned, or taken more care to paint them on there, but I just wanted it finished.

The 'vegetation' is getting more and more fragile as the days go on - it started out fairly new when I decided to use my previous day's yardwork accomplishments to adorn the post. I think it _looks _better, but I'll have to add some on the big day because wind and rain is making it fall off right now.

This project is made from scrap except the lantern and 2x2 used for the actual post.
*
Tutorial - Sign Post*

Materials:
8ft 2x2 furring wood
5/8 wooden dowels (originally used to hold up tombstones last year - will have to get some new ones for that)
scrap plywood
twine
lantern
detail -- vegetation includes vines and pulled weeds. Black spider webbing was painted on the wood - didn't do much, but adds some color I suppose.
Paint - brown, black, whatever you want for the words

I drilled holes through the 2x2 and shoved the dowels through. Some are shorter than I wanted, but I was using scrap. One is also on the diagonal.
I cut some scrap plywood and on the largest piece, cut the edges for the broken wood look.
Drilled holes through the top of the pieces and tied twine through them, then to the dowels.
Tada... done.

Added the lantern on one side - it's just hanging there.

The 2x2 was first painted with black near the 'joints' of the dowels. Oh, I also 'hacked' the 2x2 a bit with a knife to rough it up. A heavily watered down brown paint covered the post/dowels. Black spray paint in the joints again and where the twine is tied off.

I took some black webbing and dipped it in the brown paint... tried to stretch it out as much as possible, but didn't have a lot of luck getting the look I wanted. That's when I ended up seeing the weeds and vines and using them. They're just wrapped around - not "attached" in any way.

I tried to use a few different kinds -- some heavy vines wrapped tightly around, then smaller ones a little loosely. Then I just shoved on some weeds and dead twigs -- through the twine and vines.

Lantern was $3 at BL, lightly painted with 'rust-ish' color. Flicker candle instead (battery), glass sprayed with a tad bit of white.

I dug a hole in the ground and put a cinder block down first, then the post goes in - cinder block helps it from leaning. Filled with dirt.

I tried to get a good angle to see it. And then I just started playing around with the camera...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Next up -- Pylons and dead skellie.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Pylons*

Comments: I really wanted a fence this year for my front yard - I had way to many tot's walking through the hallowed grounds last year and there's plenty to break, and more importantly, plenty of things to get hurt on. This year being pirate-themed, I didn't want the tradition wrought-iron fence - HOWEVER, ultimately, that'll probably be what I create when I'm done with the pirate theme. SO, I didn't want something, this year, so elaborate, time consuming and expensive that I just wouldn't be able to do something different in the future. I've got pylons. Super quick to make, and hopefully effective. Rope was the biggest concern for me - I REALLY didn't want to buy it; one, because it gets expensive, and two, because I know there's free rope floating out there somewhere. I ended up getting several lengths and diameter of rope form a fellow Florida haunter, which I'm totally indebted to. 50 and 70 feet of 2 inch thick rope, and some 1 inch, a long length of 3/4 I believe it is.
The 2 inch rope is the actual barrier that strings between each pylon. The smaller ropes are decorative -- either being wrapped around the pylons (the 2 inch rope won't wrap around the pylon -- only be attached to one side), or in some other fashion where I need rope details. My last major concern is how to keep the pylons upright -- they've all been cut at slight angles (for the old, leaning over effect), but when the heavy 2 inch rope is attached, it'll take them down fast--- right now, I'm thinking of putting a piece of rebar into the ground and putting the pylon over it, up against the opposite side (on the inside) of the heavy rope... make sense?

Materials:
(4) 4ft, 8in Quik-create concrete forming tubes ($6.50 ea)
Paint - gray, black
weed mat
rope - small and large diameter
zip ties

Each tube is 4 feet long to begin with... I cut almost down the middle of each one (some I didn't, just to have varying sizes). But all were cut at SOME sort of angle -- not much, because it doesn't take much!

I need 'caps' for them. I tried to get the look of what you get when you hammer in a piece of wood - where the top starts to look pounded. I just used some weed mat I had around -- staple gunned it to the top and cut off the excess... I'm not happy with the color right now, so they'll change to a lighter color (since the inside of wood is often lighter in color).

Slapped a coat of gray paint - again trying to go for the worn and weathered wood. Not to excited about it, but what's done is done at this point. I really quickly added some black streaks down the sides. Remember this is all going to be seen at night!

I attached some small diameter rope. Wrapped around 4 times, then drilled two holes on either top and bottom of the coil. Slipped a zip tie through one end and around the rope (bottom of tubes were open - able to reach my hand inside). It was a tight squeeze, but the zip ties seem to be holding the rope okay.
The same zip-tie method will be used to secure the 2 inch rope.




























This is the rope that'll be strung along.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've GOT to get started on my smaller scaled stuff - most of the bigger things are almost done, but I really want some detail and character in my haunt. So, right now I'm working on several skeletons that will be dressed in distressed piratey clothes - strewn about in various scenes.

I bought some $1 swords at the Dollar Store and tried my hand at a stabbed skellie. These are just the cheap blucky's from BL I got last year. The skulls are SOOO much smaller than the bodies (which are pretty small themselves), so I have to change them out or do something different. Anyway.

I took the foam sword, cut it almost in half (should have been cut more because these blucky's are so undersized). Hot glued to the torso. I used some dark gray paint and a bit of texture (I bought a bag of texture from Lowes for $2 -- used for 'popcorn' ceilings, etc-- it's lightweight and not messy - better than, say, dirt). Texture gets mixed with the paint, then applied.
Dry brushed a lighter gray on that. Oh... added some nicks and stuff in the sword and painted the crevices/nicks with black first (adds depth).

This is just an experimentation, and one that isn't done yet. Most of the blucky will be covered with clothing, so I'm not entirely concerned with how much paint gets on him. But, most of the body that's visible will be covered with this darker paint.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks great DT! I love looking at your pix not only because they are so inspiring, but also because i get to preview effects I've been thinking of

I wanted to use vegetation to get a seaweed effect on my deck and just "debris" look throughout, but my partner in crime (best friend/muscle) doesn't like the idea. Well now I can show him some awesome pix to change his mind.

The pylons are gonna look great when ya get 'em set up!


----------



## JamieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

I just wanted to say - fabulous work, and thank you for all the wonderful ideas and pictures to go with! I wish I'd seen these long ago, so I could shamelessly steal them for myself, but as it is, I can't wait to see pictures once you have it all set up. Great job!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

DT: lookin' GOOOOOD!!!

The signage turned out fabulous, and the pylons are a SPECTACULAR idea to go along with the pirate theme. I love looking at this thread, you've got some really great ideas and some really creative ways to accomplish them.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

i like those pylons, very original


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone. I love looking at other people's work/photos, so I'm just returning the favor.

And please remember that not ALL of these ideas are my own! I gave credit in my first few posts and I don't want to do them any injustice by claiming these ideas my own!

And bringjoy,
I've been wanting that 'seaweed' look for some time and I'm still not really getting the effect I want, I'm just getting lucky that it's looking good. I want that droopy, almost movie-style seaweed look. This is the closest thing I've got... and it's a plus because when you use your local environment in your haunt, I believe it really ties it together -- something I don't think a lot of people do enough of... may not be a 'big' change or enhancement, but definitely helps.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Lookin good!

My pilings are finished. I haven't quite figured out how I'm going to get them to stay put in this 50mph winds we are having. I'm hoping things settle down this weekend so I can start my set up.

I've dyed some beef neeting and cut it in strips. I'm using this as my "seaweed" to string my pilings together along with the rope. Cheesecloth probably would do the trick.

Have you thought of a name for your haunt yet?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> My pilings are finished. I haven't quite figured out how I'm going to get them to stay put in this 50mph winds we are having. I'm hoping things settle down this weekend so I can start my set up.
> 
> ...


Eh... a name... I don't really need one, I just wanted something to put on the signpost, so I used "Dead Man's Landing". Though, I'm never satisfied. That's the only thing that'll have a 'name' on it, so I'm not too concerned anymore.

Cheesecloth might be something I try.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

This is awesome work. I wish I had a place to do something on this scale.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

How are you progressing, Ted? Any new photos? How are the theater flats coming along?

I have my graveyard up, along with my pilings. I've slowly started to get out the pirate crew. Also, my beautiful LED lights are up.

I haven't put out my bow, mast, or ship's wheel yet. The winds are terrible and I think I'm going to wait until next week.

I was in the hospital for almost a week, so a few projects had to be crossed off the list. I'm happy with my progress though.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Geesh, I hope everythings all right pp!

As far as me... this weekend I got ZERO H-ween stuff done. I was too busy at Game's 1 and 2 of the ALCS, watching the Tampa Bay Rays _give_ a game to Boston, and taking it back for another 

I'm getting really nervous. I've got to get this facade painted and DONE. It's a lot to do and the weather down here is just wreaking havoc on us - sunny one minute, rain the next.

I'm also a bit concerned on how I'm setting everything up... my original plan was... well it was all in the first post, but I don't have enough time to set EVERYTHING I wanted - which is fine and... almost expected.

So... I've got to start being creative with how my actual physical set-up is going to be... I've got the facade, but what's on the 'inside' of the facade? How's it going to look? Etc... those are my concerns.

I'm going to start setting up some smaller things this week.

I also wanted to get a bunch of skeleton pirates placed everywhere... but got to work on them - their blucky's and I really wanted to get them covered up as much as possible (with clothes) to hide the awesome blow mold design.... (/sarcasm)

Oh... I did start my costume. No pics yet, but it's a trench coat I got at Goodwill that I'm converting into a captains jacket. That's all I've got though.

Getting down to the wire!!!

What about you? Photos?


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey DT, hang in there....the stuff you've done so far is looking great, and most TOTs won't notice what you didn't complete  

We're way behind too - we had new neighbors move in across the street, and while they're great folks, well...the past 2 weekends have been more schmoozing & kids playing on our "ship" then hubby & I actually getting anything done! 

If worse comes to worse, just grab a couple of cheap black sheets (ck the goodwill stores for sheets + some RIT dye if nec) and cover the back of your facade....

We have bluckeys too - maybe this spring we'll try to score a couple of real buckies., but for now I'm trying to modify the skulls and some hands to get them to look better.

Good luck with your weather!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

DeadTed, if money's an issue I'm sure we'll all chip in and pay for your haunt at this point! We want to see it done -- it's so awesome!

I'll bring the beer.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmmm...

Just bring the beer and we'll call it a day


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

DT -- your designs and creations truly inspire me and even if you don't get every single thing done (who does?) I look forward to seeing it all pulled together.

I hope to start putting my tiny shipwreck up this weekend and I will finally get some pix of it and post 'em. Was able to stain the wooden deck before the snow fell but haven't done much since then. But the weather is back in the 70's through the week so I gotta get back in gear. I received some lovely 4" pvc irrigation pipe last night (tons of it and all free) and my mind is going wild with the possibilities


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Start painting the facade today!

4 flats worth = 128sq ft. I hope to get a lot done, but doubt I'll finish it today. Also got pumpkins yesterday and the graveyard starts going up tonight. w00t!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I really can't wait to see it. The TOTers are gonna LOVE it!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, your haunt looks really good. You have such an artistic eye and it looks professional. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## doombugy (Oct 9, 2006)

please PLEASE post more pics after the holiday. I really want to use you ideas as a model for what we are planning next year. I really am tempted to come out and see it even though its prob a 2 hour drive. 

THANKS for sharing your work with us.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey thanks for the compliments.

I am about 50% done with painting the facade. Very little time left and rain yesterday and today isn't helping. So much to do! I'm going to snap a few photos of the pylon fence today. Thanks again.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, it's 2,554 mi – about 1 day 13 hours for me and I'M considering visiting TOO! 

Pictures, Ted, c'mon slacker.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Update:

I couldn't resist not putting anything out, so I plopped most of my tombstones out and decided to try the fence. It actually turned out very well, imo. However, it's been raining today and I've noticed the rope sagging quite a bit -- when dry, the rope does not touch the ground.

In this photo, you can see the entire fence. You'll notice the 6th pylon up looks a bit weird. That's where the 2 inch rope ended and I tied a 1 inch rope for the rest of the way. Right now the little extra rope is just wrapped around, but it's unfurled.









This is the first (or last) pylon just showing the end of the rope (I believe 1 1/2 inch thick, if not, 2 inch). Again, zip ties where used.









A shot of an 'in between' pylon holding up the rope.









I didn't take pics, but they're held up by two pieces of rebar. Hammered them into the ground, drilled holes into the side of the pylon, slipped them over the rebar and zip tied them as well. Pretty sturdy. I'll be interested to see what, if anything, the rain does to them.

I also had a pirate flag on my chimney, but that fell...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

And just because I like bragging about my son. Here he is (and, reluctantly a pic of me). This is at our church's pumpkin patch (who've done extremely well this year!).










I've got a beard that is a bit out of control right now, but it's serving two purposes - the first is for supporting the Tampa Bay Rays playoff run - I'm not shaving until they're out of the playoffs or win it - wasn't entirely expecting it to go this far! ... the second is it'll help serve a purpose with my costume - being a lowly, rugged, dirty pirate - gotta have a beard.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Great job, looks like you put a lot of time and effort into it and it shows.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah! That rocks, DeadT! I swung by the Depot yesterday and picked up a concrete tube because of you... I hope my pylons looks as good as yours.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

DT, your son is adorable. There's just something about pictures of children with pumpkins...

Your 'fence' looks fabulous!! I can't wait to see the rest of the props all put together.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the fence and the pumpkin patch pictures!

One week to go...hope the weather turns in your favor.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MHooch said:


> DT, your son is adorable. There's just something about pictures of children with pumpkins...
> 
> Your 'fence' looks fabulous!! I can't wait to see the rest of the props all put together.


You didn't mention his beard. 
Very rugged....arrrr
Great seeing a pic of the person behind the madness  and of course his offspring 

MsM


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Awww, your son is soooo cute!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks again for the compliments.

I wanted to give a warning for those attempting the pylon fencing. Something I discovered by the trial-and-error of setting up everything this week.

I drilled two holes per zip-tie for the pylons. The big, heavy rope, getting rained on, became even heavier and the holes started tearing apart like cardboard (which is kinda what it is). There's a lot of stress on that particular set of zip-ties and the rain weakened the tubes enough rip. The holes aren't bad enough (yet) to have the zip-tie completely rip through, but close enough that a enough touching/messing with it will ruin it.

So be wary that when you drill holes or cut anything from the tubes, it exposes that fiber in the tube and if it gets wet, can tear.

I have a solution that will wait until next year - putting a bracing on both sides of the hole. A small metal piece with two holes on either side. Gluing that to the tube should help prevent tearing. We'll see.

So the ropes are really sagging right now - touching the ground in some spots. Not a terrible ordeal, but frustrating. I wish I could have found some 8ft tubes to cut instead of 4ft. I wanted taller pylons to begin with.

Also.. weather HAS turned around. This is the first cold snap of the season - today is a comfortable 79 degree high... but tomorrow and the next few days is supposed to be a 70 high. Halloween projected to be 81 degree high.

I set up more stuff.... will have pics later.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We have had two windstorms since we set up. The only thing left standing afterward was our fence!  I wish I could use it every year, but we are going with a Haunted Mansion theme next year.

I love the look of the heavy rope. It was far too expensive, so I went with rope I found at a thrift store. I was able just to staple it in place. 

Good luck with the facade! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I was blessed to get all my rope for free this year! That particular rope came off a navy shipyard boat and was given by a fellow Florida haunter. Yay... Facade will be done soon. Thanks.


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Great pics DT! We've got to get some pics up of our "new & improved" haunt, but we're still working on it. Hubby has got the scruffy beard going too; my boys keep telling him to shave since it's so scratchy 

We have had beautiful weather here, but guess what?! They're forecasting rain starting on Halloween! Nooooooooooo! It was just in the low 80's yesterday! We're just keeping our fingers crossed. With the electronics and my "refurbished" bluckey skulls, well, let's just say that water is not our friend 

Can't believe we're just a few days away! Good luck everyone!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay... I just went through all the pictures in this post (I didn't see it before today...) and everything is absolutely amazing!!!!! I want more pictures!!!! PLEEEAAAASSSSEEEEE!!

Awesome job DT... and your son's a cutie!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Your warning is a little late, Ted...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude, they look awesome!

Mine are holding up great and the section I used with the smaller rope has no problems and it looks like yours is and will be fine. It was just the weight of the rope that got mine.

I like your paint job better, too. I couldn't figure out what I wanted to do.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

First off DeadTed I owe you an apology for not looking!!!! 12 page post and this is the first I am looking at it. Every thing looks great! I love it I can't wait to see it completed. Keep rocking out with your pirate out!!!!!!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Push Eject said:


> Your warning is a little late, Ted...



Is the white a bird-poo effect? If so, GREAT idea!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I also am late in checking out this thread. I've been missing out!

I'm too late, I'm sure but thought I'd post anyway. I used dyed cheesecloth for a spanish moss effect and I'm sure it would work for seaweed as well. I bought Rit dye, not sure the actual color name but it was basically army green. In low lighting I think it would work excellent.

Had I known earlier DT I would've mailed all my green pieces of cloth to you. Maybe you could've used them.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Awesome work Ted!! Hope the TOTs appreciate it!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> I also am late in checking out this thread. I've been missing out!
> 
> I'm too late, I'm sure but thought I'd post anyway. I used dyed cheesecloth for a spanish moss effect and I'm sure it would work for seaweed as well. I bought Rit dye, not sure the actual color name but it was basically army green. In low lighting I think it would work excellent.
> 
> Had I known earlier DT I would've mailed all my green pieces of cloth to you. Maybe you could've used them.


Hey thanks anyway. I may try that next year. In the meantime I've got a ton of spanish moss just naturally falling onto my yard. Less work for me!

Here's an update. These are two of the four flats I'm painting - I haven't started the other two but they don't take as much time. This did take me a long time.

I'm actually pretty stoked that I even did this - it's my first large scale mural. It took me... oh geesh... maybe 10 solid hours of painting. I dry brushed the hell out of it. I'm sure there's a simpler way, but it got that dirty effect I was looking for. I'm also not sure if these pictures do it justice or injustice. Some pics look better than in person and some the other way around. Oh well (it'll be dark)

Here they are leaning against my garage (so a slight slant to them)... just pushed up against each other - this is how they sat as I painted most of it. The separation is on the right side of the door (obviously). A piece of wood chip, chipped off on the door - that's the light spot.









Top right of the window - here you can see the outline of the stones that will be on the other two flats -- they are going to form a stone entry.









That's a bullet hole in the wall (a couple of them throughout). 









Under the window. Did my best to make that lower half as real as possible - one of those things were you have it in your head but can't quite get it out -- turned out fine though.


















Left side of the door. More bullet holes.









Again... far left. This end of the flat is furthest away from the view--- nothing will attach to it.









And the top of the door... you can see here and on the right side of the door pieces of square wood. The one on the left (shown here) will have a pole sticking out and a sign (blacksmith?) hanging from it. The other side will have a shorter pole holding a lantern.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

HOLY MOTHER!!! Would you like to come paint my bedroom?! That RAWKS hardcore, DT!!!


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice Pics! I wish I had the artist abilities you have. I just completed my Pirate's Cove last weekend. You can view at "Pirate's Cove Finished"

Thanks!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow DT! <insert image of me standing & applauding> That looks just freakin fantastic!!! I stand in awe of your talent


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! What* talent*. Those are really going to set the mood. Incredible, just incredible.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm speechless! That's just crazy awesome, Ted!!!!


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

wow. I wish I was that creative.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

How was Halloween night, Ted? Did you get everything done in time?


----------

